

Everyone tries to make lightning strike twice in the same place - rantfoil
http://garry.posterous.com/everyone-tries-to-make-lightning-strike-twice

======
dalke
I've wondered why people believe things about science which just aren't true.
The author wrote "science is a repeatable act", but that means astronomy isn't
a science. For that matter, nothing can be repeated exactly. I personally
blame route memorization of "The Scientific Method" in school.

(Not that my comment here has anything to do with what the author is trying to
say, which is more like 'if people don't give your startup money then it might
not be because your idea stinks - perhaps you just don't fit the expected
pattern and you can change that pattern', with extra ... philosophy ... added
for flavor.)

~~~
tynman
According to the author and in the context of your comment, what the investors
are doing is engineering. Engineers apply known principles to new situations,
and in fact the engineering analogy is very appropriate for people looking to
invest in and build a company.

~~~
dalke
Could be, but the author wrote "startups are more like art than science" and
didn't use the word "engineering" at all. Plus, the same thing could be said
of craftsmanship, sports, relationships, and more.

But really, I was only complaining about the general misunderstanding of what
science means.

